# History of precipitous labor - what can I expect this time?



## CrunchyKatie (Dec 17, 2008)

I know these things can't be predicted, but I am interested in hearing other momma's experiences or midwive's thoughts...

My first was born 3 1/2 hours after contractions began. My second was born about 20 minutes after I woke up thinking that I *could* maybe be in labor. It was a planned homebirth, but ended up being unassisted. It was the most amazing experience of my life! I don't have any fears related to birth being overly fast or painful, I am comfortable with going just as quickly as before, but I am curious what other women have experienced after having a super fast delivery. Can I expect a repeat? Shorter? Longer? I'm also trying to decide whether or not it will be worth the $ to invest in everything I need for a potential water labor/birth or if I should expect to not have enough time to even get the pool inflated let alone filled as happened last time...

Thanks!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

No direct experience to share as my labors were 20 hours and 5 hours, but from talking with other women that have had fast labors it does seem that the pattern generally continues. However, much depends on baby's position and birth #3 does tend to be a bit of a wild card according to what I've been asking/reading here on MDC. With planning in mind, I think that I would assume a longer birth than your second, but certainly not a very long one unless baby is poorly positioned. Not sure the birth pool would be worth it since it take so long to set up. Could you make due with your bathtub if water was needed?


----------



## cinderella08 (Feb 27, 2009)

ITA with the PP.

No experience here, but 3rd babies can sometimes throw you for a loop! I was just a doula for a mama who was having her 3rd baby. Her first was a 27hr labor, her second 2.5hrs, and her 3rd was 18hrs.

Are you planning a midwife assisted birth, or a planned UC?


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd say your chances are that you will have a fast labor and that's what I'd probably plan for. However, as PPs noted, you can never tell. Sometimes 3rd babies are the wild card.


----------



## mom2Avi (Dec 1, 2002)

My 3rd was my fastest at under an hour but none have been more than 3 hours. I'm curious to see what happens with #4.


----------



## Fly Girl (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm really curious about this too. My first labor was 21 hours, 7 hours of active labor. My 2nd was 2.5 hours. Now I'm expecting #3 and wondering if things are going to go fast like #2 or slower like #1. I'm just so thankful that my wonderful midwives live 5 minutes from me!


----------

